# 85 300zx turbo driveshaft problems. HELP!!



## lehrskee420 (Apr 24, 2008)

i have an 85 300zx turbo 2 seater. i was told i have bad u-joints because when i go over 45mopg the shifter will shake and so will the car. and also when i shift it clunks. the problewm is they dont sell u joints septeralty and there is no junk yars with any driveshaft parts for a 300 around. anyone have parts i could maybe buy? some1 please help!


----------



## RocknTommy (Apr 3, 2007)

You have three options.
1> Take the drive shaft to a competent shop and they will 
replace the U joints and rebalance the drive shaft.
2> You can buy a new one or a reconditioned one from many sources on line.
3> Post a want to buy in the classified section on all the boards that pertain to the Z31.


----------

